# 1 Phase Spec. 3 Phase Available



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

The boost transformer only is needed because the votage at the machine is below 208. 208 to 230 is the voltage range the equipment is designed for, BUT you also say the VD is affecting the terminal voltage so it isn't even 208 volts. Your schematic is wrong as a boost transformer is connected as an auto transformer so the neutral goes straight through with no connection to the transformer. You will get a wiring diagram with the transformer if you spec it as a buck / boost.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Using any two wires to supply a load is single phase, and yes you can do that. It's done all the time. The equipment won't typically care what the phase angle is, just the voltage.

And on that note, you might consider some load calculations and voltage drop calculations for that place. 196 volts is pretty durn low, your motors and stuff won't last as long. A boost transformer is a band-aid here but it'll work fine.


----------

